# E-Mail notifications??



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Has anyone else's stopped? not had any for 3+ days :?


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Yup mines stopped.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Mine coming through fine, just had two in the last couple of minutes within a minute of a reply being posted.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

strange, i'm on hotmail :?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, I've had 3 Email notifications of PMs earlier today.
Hoggy.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

who's your e-mail provider hoggy & nick?

just checked my settings and TTF on safe list


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

This is my apple iCloud address.

Just had another for this thread, so definitely working ok here.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Paul, Tiscali/TalkTalk for TTF. Send me a PM.
Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Paul, Notification received & replied to.
Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Paul, 2nd PM notification & replied to.
Hoggy.


----------

